# rock border to stop splash



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

I want to add rocks around the edge of the house to stop the rain run off from splashing mud and water on the siding. 



I have looked at a lot of options and need some advise. 



#57 limestone is the least expensive(by half) at $46 per ton. But it seems like it will pack and not perc as well?



Rounder river rocks are available as well as marble chips at between $100 and $110 per ton.


What is the best rock to use?


And should I put down some sort of fabric or not? I have slope away from the house will have a border to contain the rocks.


----------



## Allielump (Jul 16, 2018)

I would choose river rock . It looks way classier than any other choice


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Where is the runoff coming from? can you divert it before it gets near the house?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> #57 limestone is the least expensive(by half) at $46 per ton. But it seems like it will pack and not perc as well?


Ayuh,.... Ya don't want water to perk down next to the house,.....

Ya want water to _run away_ from the house,.....


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Next to the house I would put down a rubber barrier to divert any water out from the house, then cover it with a material that I like. 

Round river rock is nicer looking than crushed stone.

If you can stand the smell at first, crushed Oyster shell is used often in the costal areas, your location says Coastal Georgia. 

Here people use #9 gravel, near fist size round rock, Fist size if you have small hands that is.


A water diversion barrier is recommended, because the less water that gets to your foundation, the less that you have to deal with trying to break it.



ED


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

mark sr said:


> Where is the runoff coming from? can you divert it before it gets near the house?



It is coming from the roof. Gutters are not a good option but I am going to do a few diverters in select locations to help.


I have good slope away from the house so am mostly good there. Just need to stop the splashing against the siding. 



Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Why are gutters not a good option ??
Normally they are the best option!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

mark sr said:


> Why are gutters not a good option ??
> Normally they are the best option!


They're a good option assuming proper installation. A disaster if not, as in my case.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Its a low slope, 1 in 12, with a lot of trees. The trees produce a lot of leaves. And not only once a year. Oaks, Gums, Pines, Magnolias, it can be a mess. The roof edge back to the wall is 44" so the return to the wall to go to the ground would look bad but worse would slow the flow. Part of my job includes roof repair and maintenance on a lot of commercial and residential style buildings. Some times gutters are awesome and sometimes a pain.


----------

